# rear RV bike rack



## Tracy

We have a 2015 Shasta Flyte 225RS travel trailer.  It has a spare tire on the back.  I'm looking for a rear bike rack that can accommodate 4 bikes on the rear bumper.  Is there such a thing?  It seems like the ones I have seen, won't actually take 4 bikes because it looks like the spare tire will be in the way.  I'm also trying to find on the Shasta flyte what the bumper is "rated" for weight capacity...can't find it.  Pretty much found all the other stats for the trailer!!


----------



## Tracy

https://www.google.ca/search?q=2015...shasta+flyte+255rs+Heidi&imgrc=8o1_0fnhS10-4M:    Should be a picture of the rear of the trailer.


----------



## Bill Bard

Be careful!  I built a 3 bike rack on the back bumper of my Palomino Pony and it threw the balance off quite a bit.  It was not stable going down the road.  I had to drive about 60 kms/hr to keep it from swaying dangerously.
Regards,
Bill


----------



## henryck

I heard that throwing 200lbs total weight at the back of a travel trailer can cause a balance issue.


----------



## Dani Epochs

Some racks are not RV approved because they cannot withstand the consistent stress at the back/rear of the RVs. RV approved bike rack can stand through the swing force or the consistent sea saw type motion at the back of the vehicle. We would expect that an RV approved rack is thoroughly tested by manufacturers on an RV before classifying it as ‘approved’. A word of caution to RV drivers would be to not risk non approved RV bike rack because we have read of many rack failures where bikes worth thousands of dollars were crashed.


----------



## Dani Epochs

Tracy said:


> We have a 2015 Shasta Flyte 225RS travel trailer.  It has a spare tire on the back.  I'm looking for a rear bike rack that can accommodate 4 bikes on the rear bumper.  Is there such a thing?  It seems like the ones I have seen, won't actually take 4 bikes because it looks like the spare tire will be in the way.  I'm also trying to find on the Shasta flyte what the bumper is "rated" for weight capacity...can't find it.  Pretty much found all the other stats for the trailer!!


Trailhead 4 Swagman 4 bike rack RV | Hitch Rack for 4 bikes | Hanging RV bike rack
An affordable bike RV approved swagman rack for 4 bikes. While this rack is also a hitch bike rack but it’s different from Traveler XC2 since the bikes hang in cradles secured by straps. Overall if you have to travel with more than 2 bikes and are looking for an affordable option without being overly critical about frame coming in contact with the rack, this is the rack you are looking for.  You need to be careful while purchasing this bike rack from Swagman because they have another similar rack with the same name but not RV approved.


----------



## Buffygirl

We stay at an RV Resort often. I have seen bikes mounted on the front frame off their TT. Looks like they had a custom rack made and welded onto the frame. I also saw one person with their portable generator mounted the same way. Someone would have to go to a lot of trouble to remove it.


----------

